
DuckDuckGo shows misleading Twitter account of Assange, first - isthatart
http://archive.is/9QYv6
======
isthatart
I noticed some weird behavior of DDG search results lately. Maybe is just in
my head, I thought. So I looked for an easy subject, a celebrity. Then I
archived the result.

